
How to Get Better at Coding Interviews - algodaily
https://www.algodaily.com/lessons/how-to-get-better-at-coding-interviews
======
cvaidya1986
Don’t waste time on this. Instead build a project, code an app, launch your
startup. 6 months of that is better spent than “coding interview” preparation.

~~~
throwawaydev199
If the goal is to get a job at a FANG, then coding interview preparation is
much more valuable than building a startup.

In fact, most of the work launching a startup will be on the business side
anyway. Most of the coding is done in the very beginning, the rest is sales,
marketing, and partnerships.

~~~
cvaidya1986
I'd hire someone who did a useful project over the summer rather than spent it
studying coding interview tricks.

